# I'm bored



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

I need a new Sense 3.x rom that is stable and has all features working properly. I've tried all of the Roms. Our devs are awesome. I can't wait for the ICS leak to come out.

Gingeritis 3D: dock mode doesn't work

Skyraider: Weather settings reset randomly.

Any Sense 2.1 rom: no corporate address autofill in Exchange Mail.

Any MR4 Rom: no working Verizon apps

Almost Sense 4.0: Autosync keeps coming unchecked and frequent data droppage.

Eternity: laggy and buggy

Every one of these I have run for an extended period and loved for various reasons and discarded for minor ones. I appreciate the work these guys have done and I'm not one to complain.

That is all.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jquest68 (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think that ICS is going to come anytime soon. they say July-August but I don't see that happening. Too many delays. If it does come out all the ICS functions probably won't work. Thats my guess. I'm not a bit excited any more. I think if ICS comes out it'll be like big deal. All the hype for nothing. I've tried other roms with ICS but no data and its ok. I played with it so long that when the real ICS fully functioning comes out it'll be like "thats it?"
So might as well wait for other devs to get their hands on it and let them create something awesome with it. Other than that the TB is by far one of the best phones but the forgotten one, so might as well upgrade when your contract is up.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Could try bamf forever and flash the 2.1 lockscreen. AFAIK, everything works on forever.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Or soab 1.4

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Or soab 1.4
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I've had SD card issues with soab

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had an issues on SoaB where my pictures and videos wouldn't load. I used this free and permission free app and everything was fine.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bero.sdrescan&hl=en

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

If you really just want all the features 100%, you should just try gingerbreadrock. Almost bone stock, but everything works.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Bamf 1.11 and SOAB + imo kernel 5.2 work pretty good as long as you wipe wipe wipe.. I have never had any issues with either have.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys are great. I'm back on Thunderstick Full Blown.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thunderstick Full Blown is great, I just got tired of the flickering widgets. I always go back to SOAB as it has been rock solid for me, everything works and no small things that annoy me. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

+1 for GBR. Love that rom. Also like CleanRom if you wanted sense 3 but a stock-ish feel. I am not sure why you found eternity buggy, given the test builds are buggy/laggy. Give build 248 a try with either ziggy's latest or IMO's latest kernel, run it about 1.3 gig with a good gov. Bet you will be pleased 
I know you said no verizon apps supported, but which apps do you use? Perhaps you can find an alternative. 
Edit: Here is the link:
http://www.scottsrom...?do=file&id=109


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Agree. Truth is, r248 ran like a slug when I first installed it, but a few kernel adjustments and system tweaks later, I was happily infected.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4g!


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Does MMS work 100% on that build? That was the only thing that didn't keep me on it.


bond32 said:


> +1 for GBR. Love that rom. Also like CleanRom if you wanted sense 3 but a stock-ish feel. I am not sure why you found eternity buggy, given the test builds are buggy/laggy. Give build 248 a try with either ziggy's latest or IMO's latest kernel, run it about 1.3 gig with a good gov. Bet you will be pleased
> I know you said no verizon apps supported, but which apps do you use? Perhaps you can find an alternative.
> Edit: Here is the link:
> http://www.scottsrom...?do=file&id=109


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

248 is laggy as I have run it with about every kernel out there that you can run. I have used all the different goveners and still that rom has issues. I run it on 1.4 and still get issues. I just think he tries to cram to much stuff in to that rom. After all he still tries to use beats on the build even though it don't even work.

One big turn off to 248 is when charging the battery gets really hot. This is with screen off just letting the phone sit idle doing nothing. I know a battery gets warm but this is like running wireless tether hot.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

